# Merc 25hp tiller issue



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

fyshy said:


> I have 2014 4 stroke Merc 25hp with tiller shift/throttle. Though the shifter and throttle operate they are very hard to twist. This makes it tricky when docking... Is there a lubrication point I am missing. I know about the friction control adjustment on the tiller arm but it is set as free as possible and the handle is still very sticky. It does shift and throttle up and down but it just seems to hard to twist.
> 
> Appreciate any ideas.


Same issue with my 2015. Love the twist grip shifter, but you're right, it's a bitch to shift smoothly, especially when trying to approach a dock without a crash landing. Hope someone has a solution, would be nice.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a 2014 25 Merc. You're right, it's hard to shift.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmm... maybe my problem is “normal” for this design.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

There is a ball and spring d-tent behind the sprocket gears on the side of motor.... I have taken a rasp and shallowed the sockets that the ball sits it a few times on the 2 stroke models... smooth as silk.... pm me and i will try to walk u through the process...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

seapro17sv said:


> Same issue with my 2015. Love the twist grip shifter, but you're right, it's a bitch to shift smoothly, especially when trying to approach a dock without a crash landing. Hope someone has a solution, would be nice.


Solution: approach the dock at such a speed and on a heading so that reverse will not be necessary.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Solution: approach the dock at such a speed and on a heading so that reverse will not be necessary.


Wow... genius idea. Thanks


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

DONAGHUE said:


> There is a ball and spring d-tent behind the sprocket gears on the side of motor.... I have taken a rasp and shallowed the sockets that the ball sits it a few times on the 2 stroke models... smooth as silk.... pm me and i will try to walk u through the process...


Thank you. I will give that a look. Appreciate the idea.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

I never did get that issue resolved back in March...

Yesterday went out for a little fishing with the wife and the motor cranked right up as usual, smooth as silk... I put her in reverse and backed out of the slip... I kept backing and backing and backing... because now the Merc tiller shifter is stuck in reverse.

It's a great running little outboard but this tiller shifter is a mess. Does anybody have one that works well? There seems to be quite a few posts online about problems with this setup.

Thanks


----------

